# IIT Madras Saarang Classical Night



## Saar (Dec 23, 2013)

Saarang, IIT Madras's Cultural Festival, presents you an exotic experience rich with cultural legacy and traditional art forms at Classical Night, with renowned artistes Ganesh-Kumaresh and Sonal Mansingh leading the performances.

Be there at IIT Madras, Adyar, Chennai-36 on 8 January 2014 to witness this grand classical spectacle live!


----------

